

Fight Club Facebook Fans A Bit Like Tyler Durden: Thrill-Seeking Non-Conformists - bigwidget
http://mytype.com/blog/2011/02/facebook-fans-of-fight-club/

======
yalurker
Income for Fight Club fans is interesting, apparently correlating with both
very low (<25k) and very high (>200k) incomes. I suppose a couple themes make
sense with that data, the low income group presumably agrees with the anti-
materialism message and rejection of following cultural norms of corporate
careers. On the other end, the high-salary group is possibly the intelligent
non-conformists who took risks which were rewarding (entrepreneurial or
otherwise) which resulted in high incomes.

That, or being a fan of Fight Club means you're more likely to mess with
online surveys...

~~~
mytype
My best interpretation:

The fan profile shows that Fight Club is particularly appealing to the 18-30
crowd (makes sense). It's also a smart film. Most people who like it are
either a poor college/postgraduate student or a professional making decent
money.

We see this same income dichotomy with a number of "smart" likes and
preferences.

------
ovi256
Cool post if only for the fact that I discovered Google Refine:
<http://code.google.com/p/google-refine/>

Awesome tool.

~~~
mytype
It's very awesome. My favorite find of the last several months, if not year.

I'm curious, what are you going to do with it?

------
mytype
We have a lot of Facebook profile info and psychology survey data, going to
write some fun, OkCupid-style posts with it. If anyone wants to get involved,
let me know at tim [at] mytype.com. We handle a lot of the messy stuff already
(data cleaning, etc.)

------
drivingmenuts
So, being on Facebook is non-conformist?

~~~
mytype
No, fans of Fight Club on Facebook are much less conformist than other people
on Facebook.

If you actually read the article and came to this conclusion then either I'm a
bad writer or you're a bad reader.

